# Tony's Demolition and Reconstruction '05



## fantasma62 (Mar 15, 2005)

No, I am not Monstar  (sorry Mike), but I figured that since the competition was over, I needed to get out of the IM Comp forum and re-introduce my diary in this forum.  I am planning to continue training with HIT and try to get my food intake under control.
I need you folks more than ever because I have literally found myself gaining weight (occurred right after I hurt my shoulder) and I am not happy with me and with my current state.
Ya'll are my inspiration and I am ready to continue with this.  I do need all the help I can get and you folks have always come thru for me...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Mi.. err.. Tony.  Goodluck


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

You know I'm here for you Brother Tony!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

Deja vu !! I thought i was seeing things !! LOL  Welcome back to the plain old journal section . LOL
Hang in there Tony ! You can do this thing


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Mi.. err.. Tony.  Goodluck




 If there had been a way to take the other journal out of the IM comp, I would have kept that one.  I have my work in there....


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Arch, Gdub, Premier....thanks....


----------



## sara (Mar 16, 2005)

Good luck!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 16, 2005)

LOL, good luck Tony!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 16, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> LOL, good luck Tony!


 Hey Mike, thanks....I am glad you saw the humor in my reference to you....


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 16, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Good luck!!!


 Thank you Sara


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 16, 2005)

Tony ... you don't need anyones help, you just need to do what needs to be done.  You started off with a bang when before the shoulder injury.  You need to find that Tony again.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey Brother, hows your day?


----------



## sftwrngnr (Mar 17, 2005)

Tony,
You're doing fine. We have ALL pretty much had to deal with injuries.  The fact that you are still here speaks for itself.  Regroup, refocus.  You can do this... as for me, I'm still stuck at 240, compliments of a stress induced binge eating (LOL)... coupled with no gym (BAH!).  Needless to say, I too am regrouping, and refocusing.
-Dan


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 17, 2005)

Steve:  That's my wake up call.  I really don't need help, otherwise I'd be paying for it right?  This is all on me.  I guess I let the injury get to me, and I guess I am frustrated about me not progressing as quickly as I used to.  That, is part of aging...No, I don't mean it in a funny way.  I was told back in the day to be careful and lose the weight early because if I didn't, it would get a lot tougher to do as I got older.  It got tougher.....thanks Steve.  I needed some tough love  

Arch:  I am good thanks, just regrouping as, Dan said...

Dan:  Thanks, I appreciate you telling me that.  I did panic a little bit and I am somewhat panicking....My birthday is coming up and I am going to be an unhealthy 36....That's what scares me...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2005)

Let me know If I can be of any help Brother Tony, I'm here for ya. Hows the Family doin? Hows your Mom? Your in my thoughts


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey Arch, I am here....

Problem is the kids got a cold and I have been taking care of them, since neither the grandma (breast cancer treatment) nor the great grandma (colon cancer treatment) can take care of them when they have colds.  They can't get sick.
I am getting my head on straight and will continue training next week....
I am thinking of doing Max Ot at least twice a week.  I need to jumpstart my body and I think that Max OT and HIT may do the trick....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Hope everyone feels better soon!!! Sounds like a great plan of attack


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 20, 2005)

Kids are feeling better Arch.  I am feeling much better. 

I decided to go back and see where I was going wrong.  My eating habits are bad.  The saddest thing is that I haven't binged.  Heck, I don't know what binging is.  I just eat the wrong foods.
The first thing I need to do is get my mind healthy.  I am also going to restart my full body workout to then transition it again to the splits.
That way I can get my mind back where it's supposed to be.
We'll see what happens next...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats an excellent starting point. Remember I'm here for ya!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 23, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Thats an excellent starting point. Remember I'm here for ya!!!


Thanks Arch....
Update:
I have been out of commission this week. Both kids are sick with colds (since last thursday) and since both possible sitters are going thru cancer treatment, I have been trying to work from home while taking care of both kids....
By the time my wife is back from work, I am too drained to workout or think about anything, this aside from the fact that sleeping is not very abundant lately with the colds (Oh, I forgot to include my wife among the sick). I have a feeling this is going to be one really shitty birthday, just a hunch...
Crappy Birthday to me!!! 
Aside from that, crazy as it sounds, I have a good outlook on things and I am looking forward to next week, when things go back to normal and I begin again. I am already dying to begin.....(I am not a big fan of this birthday in particular)


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 23, 2005)

Hang in there Brother, the light at the end of the tunnel is almost here!!! I hope everyone feels better soon. Keep your spirits up, as it looks like they are. It's only a matter of time till your breaking down the walls again!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hang in there Brother, the light at the end of the tunnel is almost here!!! I hope everyone feels better soon. Keep your spirits up, as it looks like they are. It's only a matter of time till your breaking down the walls again!!!


You are right Arch, my spirits are up. I am not in a bad mood, I just want to get to work as soon as possible. If I get down on myself, then I go back to "the dark place"  and there is no need for that.
I will begin working out again on tuesday, just so that I can have a weekend workout.
Adios...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2005)

You go boy!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You go boy!!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Tony-

 Sounds like we've both been dragging a bit the last few days/weeks.  I'm starting to pull my shit together, sounds like you are too.  Good luck with it.  I know what a bitch it can be to get rolling again...


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 28, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey Tony-
> 
> Sounds like we've both been dragging a bit the last few days/weeks. I'm starting to pull my shit together, sounds like you are too. Good luck with it. I know what a bitch it can be to get rolling again...


Hey Pylon...

Yeah, tomorrow is D-day.....I begin again.
No more dragging ass for me.  I have maintained my fatness (thank god I haven't gotten any fatter) and I am ready to get rolling again.
As a great birthday gift today, I find out that my membership to the gym ran out.  Now I have to go tomorrow and renew.  I hope they don't take an arm and a leg now, since I didn't renew ahead of time.  See?  I knew I wasn't looking forward to today, now I got proof.  ...

Adios Señor Pylon.....


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

You old fart!!! Glad your getting back to it tomorrow. You'll pick it up and pass where you where in no time!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You old fart!!! Glad your getting back to it tomorrow. You'll pick it up and pass where you where in no time!!!


Thanks Arch....God willing I'll be there soon.  I need to...


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll put in a good word for ya!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Howdy folks,

Yup, it's me, I'm still here.
I am in the process of going to class and studying for my Real Estate license.  It's a lot of work but it's well worth the time spent doing it.
I have put aside my training for a couple of weeks as I get used to studying again.  
I had spent 2 straight weeks working from home and taking care of my kids while my two sitters (the grandmas) recovered from chemotherapy and radiation.
Then this week a began my Real Estate course and my time is very short.  I study until late and wake up early to take the kids to school.
My classes run from 6:30 pm to 10:30 pm Mo-We-Thu, so my time is very short.  I study on my off days and this is after the children go to sleep, or after 9:00 pm.
I don't mind, though.  I believe that this is perfect for me and for some extra cash (Anthony's school tuition  )

Adios...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks like a great plan there Brother Tony!!!
Take care!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 29, 2005)

I am finishing up a Real Estate course that has taken a month and literally taken a month off my life.  All I have done is work and study.  I usually get home at 11:00pm Mo-We-Fri, while I study the rest of the days....

This is my last weekend, so I should be back working out on tuesday of next week, God willing....

Later all...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 29, 2005)

Good to see you again Tony!  Hope the RE course is everything you dreamed.  ?Now get your butt under a weigt stack!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah, what Brother Pylon said!!!  
Good to see ya back!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (May 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Yeah, what Brother Pylon said!!!
> Good to see ya back!!!


Soon enough boys, soon enough....


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Soon enough boys, soon enough....


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Soon enough boys, soon enough....


 Never soon enough.  Come on.  What are you doing RIGHT NOW?


----------



## fantasma62 (May 2, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Never soon enough. Come on. What are you doing RIGHT NOW?


 
LOL, when you wrote it I was sleeping......


----------



## Pylon (May 2, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> LOL, when you wrote it I was sleeping......


 SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK!!!


----------

